# Midnight's Biggest Sale Ever!



## Machin3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! For those of you who have seen my other thread, I am deciding to sell my whole entire computer. I will make a complete list of what I have to sell and at what price. *Shipping Costs are included* PM me if you are interested. Good Luck!!


All items are in excellent condition; All items are 2-3 months old. I originally bought all this but was overwhelmed with school and work so I haven't really used the computer much at all.






1x Western Digital Green HDD 500GB (2x 8MB cache and 1x 16MB Cache)- *$45* Each...... *1-SOLD*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=western_digital_green-_-22-136-334-_-Product

Samsung DVD Drive SH-S223- *$20*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151188&Tpk=SH-S223

Zalman Fan Controller (6 Fan Ports, 5.25" Bay)- *$35*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=zalman_fan_controller-_-11-999-171-_-Product

Cooler Master ATSC Black Case -* $125*
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=103_125&products_id=24707

Diamond Multimedia 7.1 Soundcard- *$15*
http://www.amazon.com/Diamond-XtremeSound-Sound-Digital-XS71DDL/dp/B000CFUP9Y

Ultra 1000W Modular Power supply- *$145*
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4267989&CatId=2535

Antec 1200 Case (Black)- *$130*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...29043&cm_re=antec_1200-_-11-129-043-_-Product

Logitech 3D Pro Joystick- *$30*

OCZ RAM Cooler "Black Edition"(Mod that I made of it) - *$20*


If you have any questions, please message me. Thanks!


----------



## Respital (Jul 8, 2010)

Which i5 is it?


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 8, 2010)

750 2.66GHz Quad Core


----------



## Buzz1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

What g-skill ram is it?


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ddr3-1600 pc3-12800


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 8, 2010)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Ddr3-1600 pc3-12800



Timings or newegg link would help

Anyhow, is that the black or the aluminum ATCS?


----------



## valtopps (Jul 8, 2010)

i think you need to spend a little more time on your post and give some more detail on the items. fan size? hdd model? ect.


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah your right, I just slapped it on there. Give me like 10 minutes and you'll have all the info you need.


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, got everything done pretty much unless you guys want pics or something.


----------



## ScottALot (Jul 9, 2010)

Just realized that was the P55 SLI board, not FTW SLI... I may still be interested in it though.


----------



## ScOuT (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Gosh...that is the exact same motherboard and CPU I have been looking at for an upgrade. But...I am in Afghanistan and cannot do anything right now. If nobody buys it by Novemebr...I'll take it  


Have no doubts about buying from Midnight_fox1...I bought my eVGA 780i motherboard from him it was shipped quick. The box came with all the goodies, no issues and I would buy from him again.


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem Scout. If no one buys it then its yours. Thanks for the gratitude also.


----------



## Machin3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump- No one is interesting in anything?


----------



## ganzey (Jul 13, 2010)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Bump- No one is interesting in anything?



im interested, just dont have any cash


----------



## mihir (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the Photo.
and I second ganzey


----------



## Machin3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey made some changes to the prices if you are still interested.


----------



## joh06937 (Aug 19, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 19, 2010)

where are the gpu's? model? price?

im just about to drop money on a gpu in the next 1hr or so


----------



## joh06937 (Aug 19, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> where are the gpu's? model? price?
> 
> im just about to drop money on a gpu in the next 1hr or so



probably sold them.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 19, 2010)

ah well, gtx 460 (1gb) it is then


----------



## Twist86 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am curious the price in stone on that 1000w PSU? I currently snapped my 750w fan blade and if Corsair wont RMA it I might be interested.


----------



## Machin3 (Aug 19, 2010)

^ Twist, that powersupply goes for about $200 on Tiger Direct...http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4267989&CatId=2535


----------



## Twist86 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh I know I just like to barter for less then asking...blame my father. After reading up if I can find the 140mm fan for it I wont need to find another anyways. Thanks anyways Midnight.


----------



## lovely? (Aug 24, 2010)

So the 8800gt's have been sold? Idk if you just took them off the list or what, but I'm interested in them.


----------

